# I got to see Episode II today!



## rinse (May 2, 2002)

Man, did it ever live up to the hype... this is the best SW film since Empire! Holy crap was it good...

My wife works in the film advertising biz, so we scored passes to a industry screening. It wasn't even crowded. 

Any SW fan is going to love it... The Phantom Menace pales in comparision to it.

Anakin's character is developed well and his relationships with others is finally starting to show how this boy could become a Dark Lord of the Sith.

The battles are fantastically over the top and Yoda kicks some major ass.

I feel like a kid again.


----------



## dricci (May 2, 2002)

<rant>
I think the new Star Wars is stupid. 
</rant>


----------



## nkuvu (May 2, 2002)

Color me jealous.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 2, 2002)

i'm not really into star wars,  but that just sounds totally kick ass! i want that type of job...


----------



## Valrus (May 2, 2002)

<sarcasm>
_The Phantom Menace_ pales in comparison to it? No way!
</sarcasm>

Great, rinse, now you got me all excited about seeing it. My life was so much easier when I didn't give a crap about the second Star Wars movie. 

-the valrus


----------



## phatsharpie (May 3, 2002)

I just can't get into SW... However, I did a lot of great things about Episode II. Hopefully it's way better than Episode I... Boy, did THAT movie stunk...


----------



## voice- (May 3, 2002)

Tell me, did they finally kill off Ja-Jar Binks?


----------



## julguribye (May 3, 2002)

I know a guy slept in a sleeping bag outside the cinema here in Oslo. He will be so excited to hear this!
I think the movies are cool to.. But I'm not a fanatic! Looking forward to see it though!


----------



## sithious (May 3, 2002)

I ENVY YOU I ENVY YOU I ENVY YOU!!!!!!!
rinse, you  have got to be the luckiest member of this board ... i can hardly keep my pants on waiting another two weeks to see it ... lol...   at least i now know it's going to be as good as it looks!
LUCKY YOU!


----------



## ebolag4 (May 3, 2002)

Did anybody see the guy on TechTV who moved his entire web design business into a tent outside the theater so he could still work and be in line for Episode II? He had wireless T1 and everything. He had his OS X startup screen shown on national tv that said something like: "Mac OS X: because windows sucks." That was great to see. If you missed it, you can probably watch today's reruns of TechLive and catch it. If you don't get TechTV, oh well.


----------



## rinse (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Tell me, did they finally kill off Ja-Jar Binks? *



while i wont give any spoilers away, let's just say that Jar Jar plays a pivotal role in this film... one that fits his dumb ass well.


----------



## Valrus (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ebolag4 _
> *Did anybody see the guy on TechTV who moved his entire web design business into a tent outside the theater so he could still work and be in line for Episode II? He had wireless T1 and everything. He had his OS X startup screen shown on national tv that said something like: "Mac OS X: because windows sucks." That was great to see. If you missed it, you can probably watch today's reruns of TechLive and catch it. If you don't get TechTV, oh well. *



Erm, I have to admit that I'm not too keen on having people think that nuts who do web design in tents outside the theater waiting for Star Wars Episode II are representative of the Mac culture.

On second thought, though, that's not too bad. 

-the valrus


----------



## sithious (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *
> 
> Erm, I have to admit that I'm not too keen on having people think that nuts who do web design in tents outside the theater waiting for Star Wars Episode II are representative of the Mac culture.
> ...




... here's to the crazy ones, the misfits ... think different!
doing web design in a tent outside a cinema waiting for episode II is definitely representative of mac culture ...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 3, 2002)

Is EpII made for kids like EpI was?  I hated that... as soon as money is really involved, stuff starts to suck.  OH YEAH!  I heard that a member of N sync or the BBoys was going to be in it?  is that true?


----------



## sithious (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Is EpII made for kids like EpI was?  *



nope. it's rather dark, as the story is not about a kid, like ep I one, it's about the clone wars ...
check here or here to find out more ...



> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I hated that... as soon as money is really involved, stuff starts to suck.*



like apple?  seriously now, lucas isn't doing this for the money, he's stinking rich already... he's doing it ... because he can, rather similar to our beloved mr. jobs actually...



> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *  OH YEAH!  I heard that a member of N sync or the BBoys was going to be in it?  is that true? *



some members of nsync are apparently in a mass scene as jedis... but you can't see they them particularly well and no, they do not sing ...


----------



## googolplex (May 3, 2002)

Whatever they do the movie will still be PG.... 

But it does look really really good, just from the trailers.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2002)

Hey how does "return of the jedi" end?
I was watching that last nite on TV but was too tired to stay up and see it.  I stopped watching after teh shield came down


----------



## nkuvu (May 3, 2002)

(shocked_voice)
Blasphemer!  Admiral, tell me you've seen Jedi more than once already!
(/shocked_voice)

Just kiddin'.  How do you think it ends?  The good guys win, the bad guys lose in a way that they are made to be not so bad after all, and everyone parties.


----------



## ulrik (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Hey how does "return of the jedi" end?
> I was watching that last nite on TV but was too tired to stay up and see it.  I stopped watching after teh shield came down *



The shield goes down, Lando and the best of the rest chase down into the unfinished death star. Meanwhile, on Tatooine, the Ewooks realise that Han and his fellows only used them to win the battle against the Empire and start a revolt, killing Han (a very dramatic scene, he dies while saving princess Leia).
Luke, Leia and Chewbacca manage to flee on those kewl speeder bikes, but Luke gets shot down by an AT-AT, one of those four legged walkers from Episode 5, and is then brought to Vader and the Emperor, aboard the new Death Star. The Imperial troops reclaim the shield emitter, quickly repair and restore the shield, so Lando and the rest are effectively trapped in the Death Star. Now the really cool part begins. Luke starts to battle Darth Vader and the Emperor, but is too weak, nearly looses. Seconds before the Emperor can land his final blow, Lando and the Falcon smash through the top and drop some Killa-Ewoks (who are still on the side of the Rebellion...quite confusing if you watch it the first time) which distract the Emperor and Darth Vader by making funny noises. Luke gets his light saber and quickly kills the Emperor. He tries to save his father, Darth, but he is too heavily injured from the battle against Luke and dies...he is then carried away by the Killa-Ewoks...I think they built a muppet or something from him for the end sceremony.
Luke enters the Falcon and they manage to find the core of the Death Star. Like throws his lightsaber out of the Falcon directly into the core and destroys the Death star. Meanwhile, the Leia returned to Endor with some more Rebells and once again dropped the shield (that's the part where I found the plot was to "constructed") so Lando, this funny little guy with the big, black eyes (a Sullust, by the way) and Luke escape, Darth dead, Emperor dead, Luke alive, everybody happy, big sceremony...

       

AND EVERYBODY WHO CLAIMS SOMETHING DIFFERENT IS A BIG FAT LIAR!


----------



## xoot (May 3, 2002)

Looks like the above post was about 10,000 characters. 

It also shows that people really care at macosx.com, to make posts so large


----------



## nkuvu (May 3, 2002)

Ulrik, could you do Phantom Menace next?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 4, 2002)

lol thanks 
I saw a great part of the empire strikes back too but was too tired to see the finale  --- oh well.  so Han Solo is dead for good eh??? So what will happen in the sequels ? 

also does luke know how to make a lightsabre or is he a whining kid that just inherited it from obi wan  ? 


hmmm another thing, who the heck restores that big senate thingy from the fantom menace ? ...

Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (May 4, 2002)

Admiral, I think you need to watch the whole thing to answer your questions. ulrik's synopsis was a bit.... different from the version that I (and the rest of the world  ) saw.

Luke did in fact make a new lightsaber before Return of the Jedi took place.  He lost his old one when Vader cut off his hand in Empire.


----------



## ulrik (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Ulrik, could you do Phantom Menace next?  *



Well, I don't remember that much about that movie since my brain stopped working after the first two shots with Jar Jar, but I'll give my best.

The movie starts with Qui-Gon Gin-Deng-Dong and Obi Wan 'Ben' Kenobi who are trying to solve the situation on the planet Naboo. The people of Naboo are believed to sell wheed under-price to the native people, the Gungangs, so they can afford their cleaning crews who clean their ships 24/7 (later, you even see that while in space, they have cleaning droids which even clean the ship during a battle). Well, the trade federation - main distributor of wheed in the old republic - gets a bit pissed and starts a blockade of the planet. Sadly, they send the wrong ships to Naboo, so now the blockade is hold up by two, gay, french aliens...but well. 
The Jedis get there to solve the situation but as soon as the Trade Federation starts to fill the room they are in with wheed smoke, these idiots think it is gas and starts to kill and destroy everything. After some game of "My lightsaber is longer than your armored door", they Jedis have to retreat to the planet Naboo where they meet the native Gungan called Jar Jar. Like the rest of his race, this guy is permanently stoned, talking shit like somebody is constantly hammering a nine inch nail through the parts which make him a male Gungan. After some more lightsaber swinging and ship cleaning they kidnap the princess so that she doesn't get addicted to drugs and flee, but they forget to take polish with them, so they have to land on Tatooine to get more polish wax so the ships stays clean.
There, they meet a young boy who has AIDS or something, I can't remember exactly, something with his blood (or he is constantly drunk or something, I really can't remember). They fool his mother that they want to train him on some umba-lumpa-jedi-school and leave...snatching one more slave to clean the ship (they lost some cleaining droids during an attack). 
After they land to Coruscant to refuel and to start a revolution, they head back to Naboo since they realized that they are already addicted to wheed and need more. There, all hell broke loose since people with funny colors in their face walk around with two-bladed lightsabrers, killing stuff and smoking more wheed.
After a very confusing battle between stupid robots, stoned Gungans, addicted Jedis and Bobo the clown (or Darth Maul or something like that) Qui Gon Jin Deng Dang Sai Mai Tai dies, and now Obi Wan has to care about the little ship-cleaner...uh....Anakin. He is still stoned and gets the crazy idea that this boy might become a POWERFULL Jedi and promises him (I think he is also drunk in this shot) to train him, against the will of the Jedi council.

That's pretty much the plot of Episode 1, isn't it???


----------



## Valrus (May 5, 2002)

Pretty much. I think the movie had more weed in it though.

-the valrus


----------



## RacerX (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *That's pretty much the plot of Episode 1, isn't it??? *



You copied that from the beginning of the movie! Look at this shot, it reads just like your post!


----------



## ulrik (May 5, 2002)

Good one, Racer  

You forgot "If you can read this, you don't need glasses"...

hey, that would be something for the movie quotes thread


----------



## Valrus (May 5, 2002)

LOL!!!   

Hahaha RacerX, that was great!

-the valrus


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 5, 2002)

lol racer 
that is priceless hehehehe


----------



## nkuvu (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *   LOL!!!
> 
> Hahaha RacerX, that was great!*


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## sithious (May 5, 2002)

nice one, racerX ! lol!


----------



## cybergoober (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Meanwhile, on Tatooine*



Wouldn't that be *Endor*?


----------



## ulrik (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cybergoober _
> *
> 
> Wouldn't that be Endor?  *



Maybe in your version... 



(of course it was Endor...)


----------



## nkuvu (May 8, 2002)

I just figured that the reference was to further confuse us...


----------



## Izzy (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Whatever they do the movie will still be PG....
> 
> But it does look really really good, just from the trailers. *



From the pre-orded tickets that I'm holding now it says the film is rated PG-13...I was surprised....


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

*I got to see Episode II *merchandise *today!!*



Actually, I am pretty disgusted at how much movies are cross-marketed these days.  Episode II lunch boxes, candies, TV guides, magazines, toys, drinks, chips, cereal, et cetera et cetera ad nauseum.  Very nauseum.


----------



## rinse (May 9, 2002)

I have a box of Episode II cereal in my cupboard. Had some for breakfast. Kix + Marshmallows.


----------



## ksv (May 9, 2002)

Rinse, you didn't bring your digital cam, record the whole movie, MPEG-4 encode it and post it here?! 

Ulrik, eh, was Han Solo killed in Return of the Jedi? I can't remember that... Are you sure?


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

Perfectly sure! As sure as the iWalk will be released the next month.


----------



## rinse (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Rinse, you didn't bring your digital cam, record the whole movie, MPEG-4 encode it and post it here?!
> 
> Ulrik, eh, was Han Solo killed in Return of the Jedi? I can't remember that... Are you sure? *



No... no taping was done. By anyone there. They had security.


And...
If harrison ford had has his way, he would have.


----------



## wdw_ (May 9, 2002)

I just bought my tickets for 10AM on May 16 off of fandango.com.


----------



## googolplex (May 10, 2002)

I can't imagine that they would make it PG-13.... interesting...


----------



## jbromer (May 11, 2002)

Plenty of tickets for May 16 are still available on fandango, it doesn't seem to be widely known yet.  I got 4 for the Uptown in DC (the ONLY place to see movies here). Now I have to decide when we are going to get in line.


----------



## nkuvu (May 11, 2002)

I actually got email yesterday stating that someone had pulled an Old Jedi Mind Trick on the owners of the company that I work for.  My company is paying for people to go see Episode II on Friday the 17th, in the middle of the day.  So not only do I get to go for free, I get a legitimate excuse to not be at work when I see it.

I tried to get them to reserve and Imperial Shuttle, but they said no go.  They even looked at Landspeeder rental prices and decided on carpooling.  *sigh*


----------



## TommyWillB (May 11, 2002)

Oops... I probably should not have started this as a new thread...

I love the "sound" of those "seismic bombs", but could live without the C3po puns.

I'll reserve all of my other comments until after you all get a chance to see it...


----------



## TommyWillB (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I got to see Episode II merchandise today!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but George Lucas started this all with the orginal Star Wars.  Before that these cross promotions did not exist.

... So it is hard to complain about because that just comes with the Star Wars territory.


----------



## nkuvu (May 11, 2002)

I wasn't just referring to Star Wars merchandise.  I think it's sick how much garbage is labeled with _any_ big new movie (specifically anything Disney).


----------



## ulrik (May 12, 2002)

I just saw Episode 2 myself. It's really good. Nothing near the original trilogy, but definitely better than Episode 1!!!


----------



## dtmdoc (May 13, 2002)

im very envious... cant wait to see it !!!!

empire was my fave of the original trilogy and cant 
wait to see the origin of boba fett...


----------



## ulrik (May 13, 2002)

It's definitely as dark as TESB, and it has more story than any other SW movie. After seeing it a couple of times now, I think it's a really great movie and I can't wait to see the german preview on wednesday night.
My Emperor's Guard costume is also ready


----------

